
Participating in Open Source - joyce
https://github.com/btford/participating-in-open-source
======
CmonDev
Do not read it - this guy broke Chrome Angular Batarang extension and refuses
to fix it:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/angularjs-
batarang...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/angularjs-
batarang/ighdmehidhipcmcojjgiloacoafjmpfk/reviews)

However you participate in Open Source, don't handle your community like they
do:

[https://github.com/angular/batarang/issues/207](https://github.com/angular/batarang/issues/207)

